# Melanotan II &#150; The Tanning Peptide & Much More!



## CEM Store (Jul 14, 2014)

Melanotan 2, or MT2, is often referred to as the tanning peptide. The reason for this is it resembles an endogenous substance known as melanocyte-stimulating hormone (MSH).  This substance increases the production of skin darkening pigment, as does the MT2 peptide as well.

	The peptide originated when at University of Arizona they were experimenting trying to discover a means of lowering the incidence of skin cancer in research subjects. It was already an established fact that the activation of melanin in the skin, or a tan as it were, reduces the incidence of this cancer. If this activation could be artificially hastened by mimicking the action of melanocyte-stimulating hormone it was hoped this would in fact reduce the likelihood of skin cancer. MT2 was the result of this research and it ultimately accomplished exactly that.

	MT2 was not the first compound that resulted from this research at University of Arizona, in fact there were several compounds that showed much promise but lacked the active life to be effective enough.  Finally they arrived at a compound known as MT1 that had a long enough active life to effectively potentiate tanning.  While it proved effective, researchers did not stop at that, they looked to improve upon it even further. The result was a compound 1000 times more potent than endogenous melanocyte-stimulating hormone with an active life long enough to prove extremely effective at promoting tanning and thus helping to prevent skin cancer. This compound was MT2.

	While the above mentioned effect is the one primarily associated with MT2 for our research purposes, it is not the only effects researchers noted with this compound. One of the effects also demonstrated in male research subjects was that of spontaneous erections. In exploring this effect more it was discovered that even those research subjects that had demonstrated physical or psychological impotence pre administration, were subject to MT2s effects on erections. This effect was observed in a very high percentage of research subjects subjected to MT2 administration.

	The benefits of this compound do not even end there. MT2 has also demonstrated neuro-protective benefits that reduce the incidence of ischemic strokes. It also appears to enhance fat loss as well. It was initially surmised that the accelerated fat loss was due to appetite suppression, however later research has shown it appears to do so directly via accelerated lipid mobilization (fat &#150;burning).

	As you can see MT2 is another compound that has obvious benefits desired in our research in the form of a highly accelerated tan. This alone makes it very desirable in research circles; however the other multiple benefits of the increased sexual arousal, neuro-protective and stroke prevention benefits, as well as increased fat loss make this a multi benefit peptide with more than one practical use in your research.

	Pick up your Melanotan II HERE > Melanotan II (lyophilized) 10mg


Refs:
*Free Radic Biol Med. 2012 May 1;52(9):1634-47. doi: 10.1016/j.freeradbiomed.2012.01.030. Epub 2012 Feb 10.Melatonin ameliorates neural function by promoting endogenous neurogenesis through the MT2 melatonin receptor in ischemic-stroke mice. Chern CM1, Liao JF, Wang YH, Shen YC.
*Strader AD et al. (2007)
*Dorr RT, Lines R, Levine N, et al. (1996). "Evaluation of melanotan-II, a superpotent cyclic melanotropic peptide in a pilot phase-I clinical study". Life Sci. 58 (20): 1777&#150;84. doi:10.1016/0024-3205(96)00160-9. PMID 8637402.
*Hadley ME (Oct 2005). "Discovery that a melanocortin regulates sexual functions in male and female subjects". Peptides 26 (10): 1687&#150;9. doi:10.1016/j.peptides.2005.01.023. PMID 15996790
*King, S.H.; Mayorov AV, Balse-Srinivasan P, Hruby VJ, Vanderah TW, Wessells H. (2007). "Melanocortin Receptors, Melanotropic Peptides and Penile Erection". Curr Top Med Chem. 7 (11): 1098&#150;1106. PMC 2694735. PMID 17584130


----------

